# reunir / cumplir los requisitos (requisito)



## Marian_trad

Hola, 
Como se podría decir en francés: "cumplir todos los requisitos"??

gracias


----------



## mickaël

Pienso, *"remplir toutes les conditions requises"*.

Un saludo


----------



## Yvan 6

mickaël said:


> Pienso, *"remplir toutes les conditions requises"*.
> 
> Un saludo




        tambien " remplir toutes les formalités requises "


----------



## Marian_trad

y se podría decir: "repondrent à toutes les exigences imposées par..."??


----------



## mickaël

Marian_trad said:


> y se podría decir: "repondrent à toutes les exigences imposées par..."??


Sí, también. Otra posibilidad:
*"répondre à toutes les exigences requises."*


----------



## mariange

Hola.
 En* cumplir* todos los requisitos yo lo entiendo como "persona que posee esos requisitos". Por lo tanto propongo, dependiendo del contexto *posséder toutes les conditions requises.*
 Saludos


----------



## Kunguito

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Cómo se dice: "cumplir los requisitos del puesto". El contexto es una entrevista de trabajo.


----------



## Cristina.

Remplir les conditions requises pour le poste .


----------



## Kunguito

Merci beaucoup Cristina


----------



## chics

Bonjour!

Les requises, conditions, spécifications... on les _accomplit_? Comment on dit _cumplir los requisitos de algo_? Merci.


----------



## Paquita

hola : on remplit les conditions


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡Te has cambiado el nombre!!!!

Muchas gracias, señora Rapidez.


----------



## Yolita

Remplir les exigences


----------



## Domtom

-
También se dice, en vez de "cumplir los requisitos", "cumplir con los requisitos" (incluso más, según Google).

En un contexto jurídico, se tiene:

cumplir con los requisitos = remplir les formalités requises.


----------



## MRH

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola de nuevo,

Por favor, alguien me podría ayudar a decirme como se dice en francés la siguiente frase correspondiente a un pleito? en este contexto

"A la vista de los datos aportados, se estima que el demandante reúne los requisitos de capacidad, representación y postulación procesales"


Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
_Cumplir con los requisitos_ es _remplir les formalités requises_.


----------



## Paquita

Domtom said:


> -
> _Cumplir con los requisitos_ es _remplir les formalités requises_.


oui, mais avec "reunir": réunit les conditions (requises)

il est estimé que le ... ( demandeur?) réunit les conditions de capacité .......requises.


----------



## perlanda

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En una norma, cómo se traduce requisito o requerimiento al francés, es decir aquello que se debe cumplir para satisfacer un indicador de la norma en cuestión


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Los requisitos : Les formalités / conditions requises.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## perlanda

Mil gracias.


----------



## MAPJ

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Comment pourrais-je traduire "requisito" dans le contexte suivant :
"En la cocina tradicional china eran y son de uso común la flor de loto, la magnolia y el jazmín, sobre todo. En Japón, el crisantemo siempre ha tenido un lugar de honor y en Oriente Medio comparten protagonismo los condimentos más exóticos con rosas o flor de azahar. Todos *estos requisitos* multiculturales podemos encontrarlos hoy en los restaurantes étnicos de las grandes ciudades. Con un mínimo esfuerzo y algunos consejos, podremos disfrutarlos siempre frescos en nuestra mesa."
J'ai trouvé dans le dictionnaire "condition requise" mais je ne vois pas du tout le rapport avec ma phrase.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## esteban

Ca ne veut en effet pas dire grand-chose. A ta place, je choisirais quelque chose comme "ingrédient" pour traduire "requisito" dans ta phrase...


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Paquita

Un impératif ?


> *impératif*
> 
> nom  masculin
> 
> Nécessité absolue qui impose certaines actions  comme un ordre : Ce sont les impératifs de la  situation.



Larousse


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- éléments fondamentaux

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MARIA DEL MAR REIG

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Beunos días:
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre calidad de la leche y queria saber si puedo utilizar el término " requis legaux " para explicar las normas que la ley exige para las granjas 
 Muchas gracias,

*2° mensaje*
Gracias 
En mi anterior pregunta me refería a la frase siguiente: "Cumplir con los requisitos legales para tener una quesería. Yo habia preguntado si podia utilizar el término " requis legaux" en este contexto
   un saludo ,


----------



## Paquita

MARIA DEL MAR REIG said:


> " requis legaux"



Que yo sepa, el sustantivo "requis" no existe: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/requis


----------



## kalimati

Hola, 

Existe el término "pré-requis (o prérequis?) légaux" para el caso de normas o condiciones ya preestablecidas para un sector determinado.

Saludos


----------

